# Tzatziki Recipe Ideas



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2019)

With my cucumber overload this year, and having guests over my house tomorrow, I decided to serve pita chip with tzaziki, hummus and muhammara dip as one of the appetizers.

Anyway, I've been searching Tzatziki recipes and in general, there is little variation. Cucumbers, greek yogurt, garlic, dill ( and or mint), lemon, salt and pepper, Olive oil.

Just wondering If anyone has any other recipes that may differ a bit ( not that Im opposed to making it the traditional way, just curious if there are any other takes on this).


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 3, 2019)

Interesting question.  Although I don't have an answer for you Larry, that is something I generally do too.  

I may have 3 different recipes for one style but I always have to search and see if there is something else out there.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Interesting question.  Although I don't have an answer for you Larry, that is something I generally do too.
> 
> I may have 3 different recipes for one style but I always have to search and see if there is something else out there.



Exactly.  I have no problems with the traditional version or the recipe I've used in past, just curious if there are any other takes on it.   I sure do have enough cucumbers to play around with .


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 3, 2019)

All of the recipes I've seen are pretty much the same.

  I've made it in a pinch with 'Merican yogurt by putting a coffee filter in a strainer and letting the excess water drain out for several hours in the fridge.

  I usually use English cucumbers, but have also made it with regular cucumbers with the seeds removed.  In either case you want to remove as much water as possible.  I salt the shredded cucumbers and let them drain for an hour or two, and then squeeze more out by twisting the shreds in a plain kitchen towel.  If I'm planning to use tzatziki as a dip I'll chop the shredded cucumber a bit more, as there are some longer pieces that come out of the box grater.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2019)

Is Tzaziki one of those tings that are better making the day before so it has time to sit and flavors blend?   or better making fresh, day of ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2019)

In Indian food, cucumber sauce is used as a cooling complement to the often-spicy main dish. It occurred to me that you could use tzatziki the same way, to counter spicy foods, by varying the seasonings. For example, you could make tzatziki and, instead of mint and parsley, season it with cumin, ancho chile powder and lime juice, then serve with tacos or tostadas.

If this sounds good to you, maybe we can brainstorm other combinations of flavors.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Is Tzaziki one of those tings that are better making the day before so it has time to sit and flavors blend?   or better making fresh, day of ?


I think it's important to let it sit and blend flavors for at least a few hours. It gets better as time goes on, but I can't usually wait a full day [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2019)

Have you made cucumber soups? This one sounds really good. 

https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/cold-thai-cucumber-avocado-soup-cucumber-relish/


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you made cucumber soups? This one sounds really good.
> 
> https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/cold-thai-cucumber-avocado-soup-cucumber-relish/



Havent in a few years, but I sure have enough cukes.  Ill give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2019)

Does anyone have a TNT (tried 'n true) recipe for tzatziki? I love the stuff, but I have never actually made it myself.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you made cucumber soups? This one sounds really good.
> 
> https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/cold-thai-cucumber-avocado-soup-cucumber-relish/


I make a similar cold soup, but use buttermilk instead of the water and grate 1/2 of the cucumber, garnish with salted peanuts, cilantro, lime zest, and cilantro (or I use dill instead if I don't have cilantro).


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Does anyone have a TNT (tried 'n true) recipe for tzatziki? I love the stuff, but I have never actually made it myself.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/tzatziki-greek-cucumber-and-yogurt-sauce-79903.html

I've been making this for years and we love it.

Tzatziki

3 cups plain yogurt, or 2 cups plain Greek yogurt (preferred)
1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded and shredded
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp. olive oil
1 tbsp. white vinegar
1 tbsp. fresh dill, minced fine
1 tsp. fresh mint, cut into chiffonade
1/2 tsp. salt or to taste

If using regular yogurt, place yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined sieve over a bowl; put bowl, covered, in the refrigerator for 1 hour to drain excess liquid. If using Greek yogurt, this step is not necessary.

Shred cucumber and let sit in food processor or in a sieve over a bowl for about 10 minutes, to drain the liquid.

In a large bowl, combine yogurt, garlic, oil, vinegar, herbs and salt. Add cucumber and mix well. Place in a serving dish, cover and refrigerate for at least two hours, to allow the flavors to mingle and make friends.

Serve with Greek or Middle-Eastern meatballs or grilled chicken, or as a dip with pita chips and veggie dippers.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks GG, I have saved the recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you made cucumber soups? This one sounds really good.
> 
> https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/cold-thai-cucumber-avocado-soup-cucumber-relish/


 Thank you for the link GG.

The cantaloupe soup and veggie gazpacho sound great also.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 3, 2019)

It seems to me that Indian raitas and pachadis have a higher percentage of cucumbers to yogurt than the tzatziki recipes I've seen.  The pachadis I like the best, since they are spicy, finished off with a tarka of mustard seeds, dried chiles, and curry leaves.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> It seems to me that Indian raitas and pachadis have a higher percentage of cucumbers to yogurt than the tzatziki recipes I've seen.  The pachadis I like the best, since they are spicy, finished off with a tarka of mustard seeds, dried chiles, and curry leaves.


Oh, yum. Can't get fresh curry leaves, but have some in the freezer. Next trip to the cabin Indian food it is.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> In Indian food, cucumber sauce is used as a cooling complement to the often-spicy main dish. It occurred to me that you could use tzatziki the same way, to counter spicy foods, by varying the seasonings. For example, you could make tzatziki and, instead of mint and parsley, season it with cumin, *ancho chile powder* and lime juice, then serve with tacos or tostadas.
> 
> If this sounds good to you, maybe we can brainstorm other combinations of flavors.



Of course if you are intending to use it as a "cooling complement" you might want to forgo any spicy ingredients.  

There's also Riata, basically the same thing, with the aforementioned cumin plus mustard seeds and various herbs.  Riata being the Indian version of a cooling complement.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Of course if you are intending to use it as a "cooling complement" you might want to forgo any spicy ingredients.
> 
> There's also Riata, basically the same thing, with the aforementioned cumin plus mustard seeds and various herbs.  Riata being the Indian version of a cooling complement.


Love Riata. Used to make a version with grated baby golden beets...beets are on the "no-no" list for foods my Mom shouldn't eat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Of course if you are intending to use it as a "cooling complement" you might want to forgo any spicy ingredients.
> 
> There's also *Riata, basically the same thing, with the aforementioned cumin plus mustard seeds and various herbs.  Riata being the Indian version of a cooling complement.


Ancho chile powder is quite mild.

*raita


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Ancho chile powder is quite mild.


 +1 
I agree pretty mild.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes GG and MsM - I agree completely -  ancho is quite mild but it is still a chile. 
I'm not saying there aren't some cooling recipes out there with some spice in it but mostly they will be herbs to compliment.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Of course if you are intending to use it as a "cooling complement" you might want to forgo any spicy ingredients.
> 
> There's also Riata, basically the same thing, with the aforementioned cumin plus mustard seeds and various herbs.  Riata being the Indian version of a cooling complement.





dragnlaw said:


> Yes GG and MsM - I agree completely -  ancho is quite mild but it is still a chile.
> I'm not saying there aren't some cooling recipes out there with some spice in it but mostly they will be herbs to compliment.


So you agree that there are no spicy ingredients in the cucumber dish I suggested, right? So what if it's still a chile? I don't understand your objection.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> So you agree that there are no spicy ingredients in the cucumber dish I suggested, right? So what if it's still a chile? I don't understand your objection.



So I guess you are saying that a mild chil has absolutely no spicy zip to it? 

Poblano's even being on the milder end of the Scoville scale still has a rating. I've eaten poblano's on more than one occasion that have had a surprising bite to them.  That being said I would think that the Ancho powder would rate along with whatever the scale was for the originating poblano that it was made from.  

Mild yes, but why even add it if you are trying to cool something - doesn't make sense.
If the tongue is burning from a spicy ingredient - another spice, mild or not, is not going to help cool.  Leave it out and save it for another dish that you want a hint of spice in.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't forget, dragnlaw, hot peppers actually have a cooling effect on your body - your pores open, and you sweat - as long as it's not just "a hint of spice".  This is why the pachadis are made in southern India, where the food is hotter, as a rule.  

Kashmiri peppers are a mild  chile pepper named after a region in northern India, and the peppers are dried and ground to a powder, that looks like ancho, and has a similar flavor, which is why ancho or a mild numex is often used in its place.  It's a little hotter, but not much, and gives dishes more flavor, than heat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> So I guess you are saying that a mild chil has absolutely no spicy zip to it?
> 
> Poblano's even being on the milder end of the Scoville scale still has a rating. I've eaten poblano's on more than one occasion that have had a surprising bite to them.  That being said I would think that the Ancho powder would rate along with whatever the scale was for the originating poblano that it was made from.
> 
> ...



I'm saying it doesn't matter. The point of using a dairy product like yogurt or sour cream is that capsaicin, the chemical that makes peppers hot, dissolves in the fat in dairy products, which is why we use them with spicy dishes as a cooling element. A little of the fruity, smoky flavor in ancho chile powder adds primarily flavor to the condiment. The small amount of heat it adds will not overcome the cooling effect of the dairy.

And what pepperhead said is true, although I don't think it applies in this case, since, as I mentioned, the fat in the dairy neutralizes the capsaicin in the chile powder.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Don't forget, dragnlaw, hot peppers actually have a cooling effect on your body - your pores open, and you sweat -.



I've always been annoyed with that analogy.  When I'm hot I'm already sweating and sweat only feels cool if there is a breeze to evaporate the sweat.  So hot tea on a hot day does not cool me down - just makes me sweat more. Ditto a hot spice.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> A little of the *fruity, smoky flavor* in ancho chile powder adds *primarily flavor* to the condiment.
> 
> .




Aha, Ok, point taken - I concede.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 4, 2019)

Id add a bit of Garam masala. 

Russ


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 5, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> I've always been annoyed with that analogy.  When I'm hot I'm already sweating and sweat only feels cool if there is a breeze to evaporate the sweat.  So hot tea on a hot day does not cool me down - just makes me sweat more. Ditto a hot spice.


I drink iced tea 365 days a year.  Can you guess why?


----------

